# Hecht gegen Frösche



## weinidoris (19. März 2009)

Wir haben seit 9 Jahren einen Schwimmteich, dieser befindet sich mitten in einer Einfamilienhausgegend. Jedes Jahr haben wir nun mehr __ Frösche, in der Zwischenzeit sind es mehrere Hundert. Wir sind zwar nicht die einzigen Teichbesitzer, praktisch jeder in der Umgebung hat einen Teich mit Fröschen, aber unserer ist der grösste und somit auch der attraktivste für die Frösche. Wir finden diese ganz nett und wenn sie dann von April bis September quaken, dann machen wir das Fenster beim Schlafen auf der anderen Seite auf. 
Unsere Nachbarn sind geteilter Meinung, aber es sind schon ein paar dabei, die uns das Leben schwer machen. Wir haben ihnen gesagt, dass sie die Frösche ja woanders hinbringen können. Sie haben dann aber gemerkt, dass das kein einfaches Unterfangen ist, diese Tierchen zu fangen.
Nun hat mir jemand gesagt, dass er diesem Problem Herr wurde, indem er aus dem Doubs einen __ Hecht von ca. 60 cm gefangen hat und diesen im Teich (das war kein Schwimmteich) ausgesetzt hat. Nach 3 Wochen hatte es ausgequakt.
Hat jemand auch so eine Erfahrung gemacht oder weiss jemand, ob das in einem Schwimmteich eine geeignete Lösung ist?
Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen im Voraus!


----------



## Bärbel (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo!
Wir hatten einen Hecht im Schwimmteich zur Stichlingsbekämpfung. Der Hecht frisst ALLES! was einen Herzschlag hat. Wir hatten aber auch immer Frösche, die leben am Rand im flacheren Wasser, da kam der Hecht wohl nicht hin. Kaulquappen waren nie lange zu sehen. 
Allerdings hatten wir den Hecht aus einer Fischzucht geholt, keinen "Wildfang".
Es kann gut möglich sein, daß der Hecht in relativ kurzer Zeit Deinen Teich aufräumt, dann wirst Du den Fisch bestimmt wieder ausquartieren, die Frösche wandern wieder zu und das Konzert beginnt von Neuem.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## McMurphy (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo

Ein Hecht frisst eigendlich alles was sich bewegt und von der Größe passt. Einschließlich Artgenossen, kleine __ Wasservögel, usw..:shock
Frösche verspeist er ebenso.
Nur, was machst Du mit dem Hecht, wenn er alle Frösche verputzt hat??
Anderes Futter ist ja nicht im Teich.
Auch können große __ Hechte recht agressiv werden und nach allem schnappen was sich bewegt. Nach Deinen Füßen etwa.:shock

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hecht gegen Frösche*

Hallo Doris ????? ( ist das richtig )


Erst mal :willkommen bei uns.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in der Schweiz ist, aber hier in Deutschland ist das Verboten, Fische, Frösche o.Ä. einfach wo anders auszusetzen.

Und glaube mir, auch wenn Du oder die Nachbarn die Frösche weg bringt, die kommen wieder.


.


----------



## Harald (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

wenn Du Dir einen 60 cm großen Hecht in den Teich setzt, wirst Du irgendwann "zufüttern" müssen, Hunger hat er ohne Ende. Sobald die Frösche also weg sind, muss der Hecht wieder raus oder, wie gesagt, Du musst ihn füttern. Da musst Du, damit er einigermaßen artgerecht gehalten werden kann, wieder Lebendfutter nehmen. In Deutschland ist das aber verboten.
Dein Hecht würde die erste zeit dann wohl ohnehin am meisten auf Frösche stehen....
Aus meiner Sicht kannst Du daher nicht viel gegen die Frösche machen, es sei denn Du fängst sie raus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hecht gegen Frösche*



Harald schrieb:


> es sei denn Du fängst sie raus





Und dann, Harald?



Wo anders aussetzen? ( In Deutschland verboten! )

Oder sogar töten? 




Obwohl ja Froschschenkel sehr lecker sind. 

.


----------



## weinidoris (19. März 2009)

Danke erstmals für die Anregungen.

Klar ist hier in der Schweiz auch so ziemlich alles verboten (ausser Nachbarn, die meckern). 

Ich hätte es mir auch eher vorgestellt, dass der __ Hecht dann wieder abgefischt und verspeist wird, denn der Badeteich wird sonst von keinem Kind mehr benutzt. Danach wären es aber für eine gewisse Zeit nur noch ein paar __ Frösche und nicht mehr hunderte, da wird das Konzert bestimmt wieder leiser.

Irgendwie tönt das ja alles ziemlich barbarisch...


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*



weinidoris schrieb:


> Irgendwie tönt das ja alles ziemlich barbarisch...



Stimmt!

Hallo Doris und herzlich Willkommen!

Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre, sind auch in der Schweiz so ziemlich alle Amphibien geschützt, weil vom Aussterben bedroht. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die eidgenössische Rechtsprechung so ist, aber hier in Deutschland siegen von allein zugewanderte Frösche in der Regel vor Gericht. Und das ist gut so 

Vielleicht solltest Du statt des Hechtes ein paar nettere Fische in Betracht ziehen, die Deine Fröscherei zwar etwas eindämmen aber nicht völlig ausrotten und dafür Dir und Deinen Kinder noch etwas fürs Auge bieten (ohne beim Schwimmen gleich den weißen Hai zu spielen). Ich denke da an ein paar Goldorfen oder Shubunkins z.B. Die können dann im Teich bleiben und ernähren sich auch von kleinerem Getier.


----------



## Findling (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo Doris,

ich finde es ebenfalls auch nicht unbedingt für die beste Idee, einen Hecht in deinen Schwimmteich einzusetzen.  

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Fröschen den Zugang zum Teich durch eine technische Sperre verbauen.  Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, sind in der näheren Umgebung mehrere Teiche wo sie hin ausweichen können. Damit bist du erst mal das Problem los – und wie deine Nachbarn damit klarkommen kann dir doch egal sein…

Nee – jetzt mal ernsthaft. 

Wenn du verhindern möchtest dass die Frösche in deinem Teich ablaichen kannst du das nur erreichen, indem du vorher jeden einzelnen Frosch einfängst und ihn möglichst weit weg wieder aussetzt bzw. gleich tötest. Das ist jedoch zum einen praktisch unmöglich und zum anderen auch nach den geltenden gesetzlichen Bestimmungen wohl auch in der Schweiz nicht erlaubt. Diese Möglichkeit ist somit 1. nicht erlaubt, 2. zumindest was das Töten der Frösche angeht für uns nicht akzeptabel und 3. in der Realität nicht umsetzbar. 

Das Einsetzen von Fressfeinden wird dein „Froschproblem“ auf Dauer nicht lösen können, weder was die erwachsenen Frösche noch was den Laich angeht. 
Der „Froschfresser“ wird – wie in den bisherigen Beiträgen schon gesagt – nur relativ kurze Zeit Futter finden und ist dann problematisch mit Lebendfutter zu versorgen – aber diese Option kommt ja, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wegen badenden Kindern sowieso nicht in Frage. Also müsste er jedes Jahr vor der Badesaison wieder aus dem Teich entfernt und im nächsten Frühling wieder eingesetzt werden. Auf Dauer ist das meiner Meinung nach für keine Seite erstrebenswert – zumal im Vorfeld nicht sicher gesagt werden kann, ob 1. nur ein Räuber alle Frösche schafft und 2. für mehr Räuber tatsächlich genügend Futter vorhanden sein wird.
Der „Laichfresser“ wird zwar in der restlichen Zeit des Jahres nicht verhungern, aber er ist auch nicht in der Lage, die erwachsenen Frösche am Quaken zu hindern und bringt somit eigentlich nichts. Und dass „deine“ Frösche dann mangels eigenem Nachwuchs im Laufe der Zeit weniger werden kannst du auch vergessen. Denn, wenn Frösche tatsächlich immer nur in dem Gewässer laichen würden in dem sie selbst geschlüpft sind, dürften die meisten hier eigentlich gar keine Frösche haben!   
Ob dein Schwimmteich von der Anlage und Wasserqualität her überhaupt für den Einsatz von Fischen geeignet ist, habe ich ganz bewusst ignoriert. 

Also bleibt wirklich nur noch, durch z.B. so Rasenkanten aus gewelltem Kunststoff – du weißt was ich meine? – im Frühjahr die Frösche am Erreichen deines Teiches zu hindern. Es würde ja schon ausreichen, so Teile zur Wanderzeit zwischen in die Erde gesteckten Stöcken rund um deinen Teich aufzustellen. Wenn die Frösche oft genug um deinen Teich rund gelaufen sind und sich dann in der Nachbarschaft niedergelassen haben kannst du die Sperren wieder abbauen und fürs nächste Jahr einmotten. Aber auch das ist, wie oben schon gesagt, nur eine Lösung für dein eigenes Grundstück – nicht für die gesamte Nachbarschaft. Das Gequake an deinem Teich hast du damit unterbunden, aber ob die Nachbarn darüber so glücklich sein werden, dass sie jetzt eine regelrechte Froschinvasion haben steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Bevor ich jetzt aber große „Froschabwehr“ betreiben würde, fände ich ein Gespräch mit den Nachbarn angebracht. Nur durch gemeinsame, aufeinander abgestimmte Aktionen könnt ihr eine dauerhafte Lösung finden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Servus Doris

Erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen bei uns 

Ich hatte ja an meinen nicht kleinen Schwimmteich auch eine große Vielzahl von Fröschen (ca. 60-70 Stück), aber die Teichfrösche und die Grasfrösche haben sich sehr "Leise" verhalten. Als störend haben sowohl die Nachbarn wie auch wir dieses gequacke nicht empfunden.
Die Laubfrösche hingegen sind richtige "Krachmacher" und Gott sei Dank hatten wir nur sehr wenige am Teich.
Ich würde versuchen durch geeignete "Vergraulungsmaßnahmen" den Laubfröschen den "dableibwillen" zu vergrämen.


> Begleitarten von Laubfröschen im Laichhabitat sind je nach Naturraum und Region (hier bezogen auf Deutschland) mehr oder weniger regelmäßig: __ Grasfrosch, __ Moorfrosch, __ Knoblauchkröte, __ Erdkröte, __ Wechselkröte, __ Kreuzkröte, __ Teichfrosch, Kammmolch, __ Teichmolch sowie die – allerdings seltenen – Rotbauch- und Gelbbauchunken. In etwas höheren Lagen teilen sich __ Laubfrösche manchmal mit dem __ Bergmolch das Laichgewässer. Das syntope Vorkommen in einem Habitat ist dabei nicht etwa Ausdruck einer symbiotischen Wechselbeziehung, sondern resultiert aus gemeinsamen Ansprüchen an Lebensraumqualitäten (beispielsweise: stark besonnte, krautige Flachgewässer ohne Fische; s. u.). Die verschiedenen Amphibienarten koexistieren im Laichgewässer mehr oder weniger friedlich, können aber auch als Konkurrenten um Ressourcen und als gegenseitige Fressfeinde in Erscheinung treten. So erbeuten größere Froschlurche bei Gelegenheit kleinere Exemplare der eigenen oder anderer Arten und __ Molche gelten als Laich- und Larven-"Räuber". Auch Kaulquappen der Knoblauchkröte wird gelegentlich nachgesagt, dass sie die kleineren Laubfroschlarven dezimierten.


Quelle


Wie Christine (Blumenelse) schon angemerkt, dürften sich Laubfrösche an mit Fischen besiedelten Teichen nicht sehr wohlfühlen.
Allerdings bitte keinen Hecht (siehe vorhergehende Postings) sondern eventuell Goldorfen, die ich auch in meinem Schwimmteich hatte. Diese ziehen räuberisch über alles was sich bewegt her, sofern es in ihr Maul paßt.


----------



## Piroska (20. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo!
Ich habe seit 5 Jahren einen großen Schwimmteich in Ungarn und seit dem auch jedes Jahr eine Frosch-Invasion von ca. April bis Anfang Juni. Es sind alle Arten von __ Kröten und Fröschen vertreten. Die Schlimmsten sind allerdings die kleinen Giftgrünen, die dann in der Nacht in einer großen Kolonie in meinem Apfelbaum sitzen und grausam quacken. Die ungarischen Nachbarn lächeln nachsichtig. Allerdings mein direkter deutscher Nachbar ist nicht so friedliebend. Im ersten Jahr haben auch alle Frösche  fröhlich abgelaicht, so daß wir Mitte Juni nach Ungarn kamen und vor lauter Kaulquappen nicht schwimmen konnten. Seit dem kommen wir jedes Jahr im April zur Hauptzeit nach Ungarn und fangen sozusagen aus Notwehr die Frösche ein und bringen sie ca. 15 km weiter in eine Gegend, wo sie Gewässer haben und keine Nachbarn. Mein Mann ist mittlerweile ein großer Jäger. Jeden Abend 30 Minuten mit der Taschenlampe an den Teich und ca. 10 - 12 Frösche werden ausquartiert. Wir sind nicht unbedingt stolz darauf, aber eine andere Lösung haben wir bisher nicht gefunden. Dieses Jahr werde ich ca. 120 qm feinmaschiges Netz flach über den Teich spannen und feststellen, ob ich die Frösche vom Ablaichen abhalten kann. Ich habe es letztes Jahr mit einem Paar Spiegelkarpfen probiert. Nie wieder!!!!!! Ich bin aber auch für jede neue Idee dankbar. Das mit dem Froschzaun werde ich auch noch ausprobieren, obwohl mein Grundstück sehr groß ist.
Am 30. März fahren ich wieder nach Ungarn.


----------



## weinidoris (22. März 2009)

Danke Euch allen für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Was die Rasenkanten betrifft: Unsere Nachbarn haben letztes Jahr um ihr ganzes Grundstück einen Froschzaun gebaut, viel Arbeit, viel Geld investiert und gebracht hat es nichts. Die __ Frösche sind einfach drübergehüpft. Die Frösche kommen übrigens nicht von auswärts, sondern überwintern in unserem Teich.

Was das Gespäch mit den Nachbarn betrifft: Wir haben uns schon oft den Mund fusselig geredet und sie sehen ja auch, dass wir uns Mühe geben, eine Lösung zu finden. Aber immer diese dummen Sprüche, das zermürbt. Angeblich können sie mit Ohrstöpseln nicht schlafen.

Aufgrund der Reaktionen im Forum werden wir das mit dem __ Hecht auch vergessen und ich werde mich über die Goldorfen näher informieren.

Doris


----------



## sister_in_act (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo Doris

wir haben ja einen vergleichsweise kleinen teich, der aber immer fleißig zum ablaichen genutzt wird.erstaunlicherweise gehen die frösche nicht ins biotop, welches fischfrei ist, sondern laichen im teich ab, wo koi  und ein paar goldis und shubunkins  schon auf die kaulquappen warten
nur eine sehr geringe anzahl überlebt in der regel.
ich denke mit ein paar goldis könntest du da bei dir schon gehörig *aufräumen* lassen, bevor aus den kaulquappen frösche werden können...

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (23. März 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Moin.

Bei den meisten Fischen sehe ich die Gefahr der Massenvermehrung im Teich.
In einem Fischteich mag das ok sein, jedoch nicht bei einem Schwimmteich. Die Wasserqualität würde enorm darunter leiden, wenn plötzlich tausende Goldis durch den Teich wuseln. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung bin ich mir sicher: binnen 3 oder 4 Jahren sind es ohne natürliche Feinde so viele. 

@Doris
Vielleicht findet Ihr für Euren Teich und seine Froschbesatzung eine Lösung in diese Richtung? http://www.nvr.ch/nvr_seiten/07divers/nvr_presse/nvr071_presse1.html

Hier noch ein älteres Thema aus dem Forum: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4328


----------



## weinidoris (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Nochmals danke für die Ideen.

Letzten Samstag habe ich schon den ersten Anruf von einer Nachbarin erhalten, die mich gebeten hat, den Laich wenigstens zu entfernen und ob ich nicht jetzt schon mal ein paar Frösche entfernen könnte. Und wenn ich dann so ein- zwei Kübel gefangen hätte, hat sie mir netterweise angeboten (ach wie hilfreich sind doch Nachbarn), die Frösche über die Grenze nach Frankreich in einen schönen Naturweiher zu bringen (oder vielleicht in ein Restaurant?).

Ich habe sie dann eingeladen, bei einer Frosch-Einsammelaktion mitzumachen, ich würde alle einladen, die denken, dass Frösche sich so einfach in den Kescher setzen.

Einen schönen Frühling wünsch ich mir...

Doris

P.S.: Euch allen übrigens auch


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*



weinidoris schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag habe ich schon den ersten Anruf von einer Nachbarin erhalten, die mich gebeten hat, den Laich wenigstens zu entfernen



 Quakt der Laich bei Euch denn auch? 

Herzliches Beileid zu diesen Nachbarn!


----------



## goldfisch (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Hallo Doris,

Sag Doch bitte Deiner Nachbarin, das Du Ihre Idee superfindest. Ihr teilt Euch die Aufgabe dann so ein:

Sie besorgt alle Papier für 
- Fang, 
- CITES für jeden Frosch, 
- Ausfuhr aus der Schweiz, 
- Einfuhr in die EU
- Freisetzung im ausgewählten Gewässer / Alternativ: Umwidmung 
geschützer Arten zum Verkauf mit Zweck des Verzehrs
Alle zuständigen Behörden sind Ihr bestimmt gern behilflich. 

Du übernimmst dan den Fang der Frösche. Die Fösche erhält Sie natürlich unentgeldlich überlassen. Dafür übernimmt Sie zusätzlich zum schon angebotenen Transport, die anfallenden Gebüren. Problem könnte natürlich sein, das Du CITES erst nach dem Fang bekommst. Dann müsste Sie sich noch Gedanken um eine artgerechte Unterbingung und Fütterung während dieser Zeit machen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Jürgen 

 super Idee!


----------



## weinidoris (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht gegen  Frösche*

Ouja, das mit dem Papierkram ist eine tolle Idee! Es ist seit mehr als einer Woche warm und die Frösche haben ihr Konzert schon voll angefangen. Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis zum nächsten Telefonat!

Liebe Grüsse und danke

Doris


----------

